# Picnik Edits I've Done



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

*bump*
Anyone?


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I love the second one!! It looks so proffesional!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

GraciesMom said:


> I love the second one!! It looks so proffesional!!!


Aww thanks! that would be my son!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Id love one!

I really like the setup of the first and second one..

These are the most recent pictures I have,,But feel free to use any of the ones in my barn if you like:]

Thank you!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

One down


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not nearly as happy with this one. but cute still.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Sooooooo awesome! I love them! And your Medicine Hat.... drool!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

draftrider said:


> Sooooooo awesome! I love them! And your Medicine Hat.... drool!!!


Thanks! The medicine hat is my stallion! He's a total lover boy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow they are cool can you do me one 


































haha lots of photos


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Redtree - One.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres a few!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Corinowalk -


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Redtree -


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love it! Its gonna be my new screensaver!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

wow your really good at editing!!
could you do me one please ?


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

Love the medicine hat!! He's like my horses twin <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

really good i love the last one! the font is really cool!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow thankyou I love that first one


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

OP your really good, i use picnik but im not nearly as good as you are... lol ive got one of mine as my profile pic...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Western Cowgurl -


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

I would LOVE if you could make me one! =D


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

MNRescue -


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

I love it!! thank you!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

MNRescue said:


> I love it!! thank you!


No problem! None of you guys give me ideas for quotes so I'm kinda just picking what I think fits


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> No problem! None of you guys give me ideas for quotes so I'm kinda just picking what I think fits


I didnt give you a quote because I LOVE the ones that you are coming up with! 

I just love how our horses are almost twins.. I just cant get over that. lol


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

MNRescue said:


> I didnt give you a quote because I LOVE the ones that you are coming up with!
> 
> I just love how our horses are almost twins.. I just cant get over that. lol


LOL. Almost twins... I think your boy may be missing a couple parts that mine still has tho!


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

Almost is true.. Yours definatly has more coloring. =D


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Thought this one would be good for a caption 
My boy Obie


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

wow thats really good!! i love it! your really good at editing!
thanks a bunch!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

You don't have to do one for me if it's too much of a bother. Your editing skills are just so good!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ill get to both u guys I promise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I would love if you could do some for me as well. I'm not quite sure how to upload them on here, but if you go to my profile there are a few pics of reggie. you may pick whichever ones you want to experiment with. I think that horse knew me better than I did.....thank you!!!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Try that one. Use whatever you'd like, I think you're doing great with finding ones that fit. Lol I'm not quite as creative.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

King -


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Starlet -


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Starlet -


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Roguemare - Not much of a change  sorry. Fixed the edge, brightened it some, and added quote.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you had a chance to look over my pics to see which ones youd like to use? I really do like the quotes you use so do what you see is fit!! thanks!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Poco! I like it.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not yet annaleah sorry. I kinda spaced it. I'll hve time tonight tho!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, Poco! Your editing skills are fantastic... I'm totally jealous =D


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, no problem, was just wondering....no hurry.. thanks again!


----------



## maz78 (Jun 15, 2010)

You have done an awesome job with those pic's. If you have time, would love one done. Here's a couple of pics!


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Thankyou, it's fab!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sry guys interet at home has been down so using my phone. But should be up and editting again soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Can you do one for me?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here ya go!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

wow those are amazing! if you have time could you do Twinkie?


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you! That's awesome!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Waybueno said:


> wow those are amazing! if you have time could you do Twinkie?


Which kind would you like it done like? Quote/wording?


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Surprise me :]


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey, I love what you do. I know you have a lot of requests but could you possibly do it for me? x


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG those are awesome!!!
do you mind doing one for me?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry I fell so behind, in the next couple days I should be able to get caught up!


----------

